
Oracle releases new JavaScript framework - hitekker
http://www.oracle.com/webfolder/technetwork/jet/index.html
======
smt88
I'm so happy they released this! Few things give me more pleasure than
ignoring something engineered at Oracle.

~~~
richliss
Thanks for giving me a spray my cup of tea all over my monitor laughing moment
:-)

------
leesalminen
Demo [1] not working for me. White page on load. OS X 10.10.5, Chrome 46.

[1]:
[http://www.oracle.com/webfolder/technetwork/jet/public_sampl...](http://www.oracle.com/webfolder/technetwork/jet/public_samples/WorkBetter/public_html/index.html)

~~~
hitekker
Disclaimer: Not affiliated with Oracle JET.

Hmmm, it works for me after waiting for a few seconds, using the same
configuration. Is there an error popping up in your console?

